# Hut for rent



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you do rentals for a few days like the hut systems and if so how much is it. I would love to get a few close friends together for a weekend of skiing up there. John 970-618-8709


----------



## kburris (Nov 12, 2006)

*Ski Hut for rent:*

Thanks. Trying to get the word out. Cabin is at the Grays and Torreys summer trailhead. Sleeps 6. Mouse proof. Well isulated. Beds w/fitted sheets, pots,pans, plates, lanters/fuel, paper products, wood for heat stove, cook stove, etc. Usually melt snow for water after spring freezes. 3 mile ski/hike w/ 1700' gain. Starting point is Bakerville I-70 exit, which is 5 miles East of Loveland Ski area. $150 weekend, $200 long weekend. $75 Midweek or 2 midweek nights for $125. [email protected]


----------

